
Can the world run without oil? - balakk
https://www.credit-suisse.com/ch/en/articles/articles/news-and-expertise/2016/04/en/can-the-world-run-without-oil.html
======
herbst
For anyone not noticing this is the blog from a swiss bank. Take it with a
grant of salt.

Disclaimer: I have just skipped trough it.

